# Silly Game



## Jonsi

Name Rock/Pop bands / artists with food in their name.

1 point for each valid name plus a bonus point if I think it's tenuously connected with D (like we shouldn't be eating it!)

e.g. _Red Hot Chilli Peppers = 1 point, Hot Chocolate = 1+ Bonus = 2 points_
I'll keep score somewhere and at sometime will release the results.

Enjoy
Jonsi


----------



## Robin

Tangerine Dream.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Sugababes
Sugar Minott
Blancmange


----------



## Jonsi

1 point for Robin
3 Points for Matt plus 2 bonus points! _(oops!)_


----------



## Jonsi

I'll chip in with...
Bread
The Sugar Hill Gang
Sweet

_all my points go to cheridee _


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Tangerine Dream.



I went to see Tangerine Dream at Sheffield City Hall in March 1986 about 2 weeks before I went in hospital with DKA.  I remember having to run out to the toilets (trying not to stand on peoples legs in the dark - it was a sit down concert) just before the set finished as I was that desperate for a wee and to get a drink from the tap.   Not a nice way to watch a concert although it was pretty good. 

Back on topic:

Bread
Vanilla Fudge
Black Grape
Blind Melon


----------



## stephknits

black eyed peas


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Thin Lizzy - I like thin sliced bread
Deep Purple - I like deep pan pizza and the purple ones that you get in Roses
Mungo Jerry - I like Ben And Jerry ice cream
Bananarama - I like bananas 
A Flock Of Seagulls - I once had a seagull land on my bacon sandwich while at the seaside. Technically then I have a seagull sandwich (briefly) 
Godley And Creme - Creme cheese
Nenah Cherry - Cherry pie
Eagle Eyed Cherry (Nenahs Brother and a singer in his own right) -Cherry cola
Mud - Mississippi mud pie
Chuck Sizzel (sang a funk song in the 70's called Sizzling Hot) - Sizzling bacon grill
Rick Ross (Diced Pineapples) - Ross frozen peas
Iggy Pop - Lemonade, Tizer, etc.....................
Chuck Berry
Black Eyed Peas
Salt N Pepa
Gerry Spice
Sporty Spice
Baby Spice 
Scary Spice
Flava 
The Cranberries
Peaches And Herb
Tony Basil
Lamb Chop
The Lemonheads


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Iron & Wine
The Lovin’ Spoonful
 Black Eyed Peas
 Red Hot Chili Peppers
 Smashing Pumpkins
 Neutral Milk Hotel
 The Apples in Stereo
 Clams Casino
 Coconut Records
 Ice Cube
 Cake
 Korn
 Meatloaf
 Bread
 Cream
 Peaches
The Raspberries
 The Gourds
 Country Joe & the Fish
 Strawberry Alarm Clock
 The Chocolate Watchband
 Bowling for Soup
 Humble Pie
 Meat Puppets
 G. Love & Special Sauce
 The Electric Prunes
 Moby Grape
 Sugar Ray
 The Honey Brothers
. Blind Melon
 T-Bone Burnett
 The Flying Burrito Brothers
 Kid Creole & the Coconuts
 The Sugarcubes
 The Lemonheads
 Fiona Apple
 Hot Tuna
 Blue Öyster Cult
 Vanilla Fudge
 Vanilla Ice
 T-Bone Walker
 Tangerine Dream
 14 Carat Grapefruit
 Orange Juice
 Blood Orange
 Team Tomato
 Stew
 Taco
 Taco & DaMofos
 Jimmy Eat World
 Fruit Bats


----------



## Robin

DL, don't you have any work to do?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Loads but it's much more fun in here


----------



## Matt Cycle

The Jam
Marmalade


----------



## Jonsi

Forgot to add ...copying lists from www.ranker.com or similar listing sites will earn you no points whatsoever and is a diabetical liberty. Take note.  

DL ...had you written The *Carp*enters or The *Carb*urettors you might have got a genuine point. 



Matt Cycle said:


> I went to see Tangerine Dream at Sheffield City Hall in March 1986 about 2 weeks before I went in hospital with DKA.  I remember having to run out to the toilets (trying not to stand on peoples legs in the dark - it was a sit down concert) just before the set finished as I was that desperate for a wee and to get a drink from the tap.   Not a nice way to watch a concert although it was pretty good.
> Back on topic:
> 
> Bread
> Vanilla Fudge
> Black Grape
> Blind Melon


3 points there Matt 



stephknits said:


> black eyed peas


1 point there SK


----------



## Jonsi

Matt Cycle said:


> The Jam
> Marmalade


2 more points Matt ...you're up to ...erm ...Lots now


----------



## khskel

TREX


----------



## Jonsi

khskel said:


> TREX


Fat's a good 'un...a point to khskel


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bunch of Goddamned lily livered sore losers


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Pink Martini


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Pink Martini


DL gets a point!



Diabeticliberty said:


> Bunch of Goddamned lily livered sore losers


sorry not allowed (_but I hear their Unplugged set was pretty cool_) = Nul point


----------



## khskel

Honey Bane


----------



## Diabeticliberty

What about my Neneh and Eagle Eyed Cherry then?

What about em?

What about em?

What about em?


----------



## Jonsi

khskel said:


> Honey Bane


point for the old microbe


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Mark Almond


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> What about my Neneh and Eagle Eyed Cherry then?
> 
> What about em? What about em? What about em?


had you mentioned 3.1428571 of 'em, I'd have given you a bonus point for Cherry π.

you can have 1 point for your list, but you get nothing for a pair of cherries


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Mark Almond


Yep ...point for the Almond (saw him on stage with Jools Holland ...Jools and his band were great, he was awful)


----------



## Annette

Squeeze (as in Orange Juice )


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> had you mentioned 3.1428571 of 'em, I'd have given you a bonus point for Cherry π.
> 
> you can have 1 point for your list, but you get nothing for a pair of cherries




Oh you hard faced  $&%':;&*£*:""


----------



## Annette

Honeyhoney
(2 bonus points for it being twice as 'bad'?)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Fish as in the lead singer with Marillion


----------



## Annette

Kellie Pickler


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Strawberry Switchblade


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Prefab Sprout


----------



## Annette

The Bittersweets


----------



## Annette

Hot Apple Pie


----------



## Matt Cycle

MARRS
Hot Butter
Banana Splits


----------



## Annette

Moonshine Bandits


----------



## Annette

The Whiskey Boys
(No, I'm hard at work, not going through my music collection at all, why?)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Martha And The Muffins


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Eagle Eyed Muffin


----------



## mikeyB

Honeybunch


----------



## mikeyB

Medicine Head


----------



## khskel

Mars volta
Buck Cherry


----------



## mikeyB

Blodwyn Pig


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The Corgi's


I refer to the band and of course to a banquet I once enjoyed in Phuket Thailand


----------



## mikeyB

Half Man Half Biscuit


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> Half Man Half Biscuit




WOAH!!!! Get in - Dead Men Don't Need Season Tickets. 


A veritable modern classic


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hot Chocolate


----------



## mikeyB

Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## mikeyB

Honeycombs


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oh you hard faced  $&%':;&*£*:""


that's *Mr* $&%':;&*£*:" to you!


----------



## mikeyB

The ROLLing Stones


----------



## Jonsi

3 points for Annette ...much as some people would like it to be Whisky isn't a food and neither is Moonshine
5 points for DL _(you can't have Hot Chocolate 'cos I gave it as an example. That's robbing from cheridee that is)_
6 points for Mike + bonus for Half Man Half Biscuit cos it's so-o-o-o funny
2 points for Matt
2 points for khskel


----------



## mikeyB

Roy OrBISON


----------



## mikeyB

Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hot Chip


----------



## mikeyB

Henry Cow


----------



## mikeyB

Captain BEEFheart


----------



## Jonsi

Ok Mike ...you show me proof that you could eat a whole Bison and I'll give you a point AND a bonus (and a pack of Rennies)!
I have never heard of a foodstuff called Derek ...Domino's pizza is a possessive plural and Dominos (of the Derek kind) isn't.
'Tis too tenuous otherwise I'd play *Cornershop* and demand a million points from the eejit who's scoring the game! (that'd be me then )

The Captain I'll allow but not Henry. 1 point


----------



## Jonsi

Matt gets 1 point for 'chipping' in


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Lionel Rich T


----------



## mikeyB

Mike D'ABo


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Lionel Rich T


Crumbs...that one takes the biscuit!

5 minute Sin Bin for DL (_if they can have it in the 'lympics, I can have it here)_


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> Mike D'ABo


oooh ...he's a DAB hand at this. 1 point.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Texas (McDonald's apparently did a cheeseburger with Texas in the title). Sharleen Spiteri is an absolute doll. Far better looking that crazy old bat Kate Bush


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Crumbs...that one takes the biscuit!
> 
> 5 minute Sin Bin for DL (_if they can have it in the 'lympics, I can have it here)_




I'm like one of those steroid abusing angry Commies. The whole world hates me


----------



## Matt Cycle

The (Quality) Streets
Guns N' Roses
Yazoo


----------



## mikeyB

Florence and the maCHINE


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Texas (McDonald's apparently did a cheeseburger with Texas in the title). Sharleen Spiteri is an absolute doll. Far better looking that crazy old bat Kate Bush


Disallowed 'cos you're in the bin. (_saw Ms Spiteri at Dublin Castle as Texas sound checked for their gig ...1998_)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Disallowed 'cos you're in the bin. (_saw Ms Spiteri at Dublin Castle as Texas sound checked for their gig ...1998_)




Tell me more. Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots more


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(cheese)Burgh(er)


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I'm like one of those steroid abusing angry Commies. The whole world hates me


we don't hate you ...it's for your own good. Now then ...drink this vivid green stuff, it'll make you feel better. Promise.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Carol Double Decker


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Matt Cycle said:


> Carol Double Decker




A very good friend of mine had a very temporary acquaintance (one night stand) with Carol


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rage Against The (vending) Machine


----------



## mikeyB

DJ Snake (tastes just like chicken)


----------



## mikeyB

The Lemon Twigs


----------



## Diabeticliberty

mikeyB said:


> DJ Snake (tastes just like chicken)




Our most illustrious scorekeeper and referee sin binned me for far less than this. Where is the justice?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(chicken)Burgh(er)


----------



## Contused

Sir Thomas Beec*HAM*


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(Batten)Burgh


----------



## mikeyB

Etta JAMes


----------



## Matt Cycle

Quee(or)n


----------



## mikeyB

JAMes


----------



## mikeyB

Muddy Waters


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Our most illustrious scorekeeper and referee sin binned me for far less than this. Where is the justice?


Justice is over there ...no, further to your left. There!

Haven't award points yet have I? Be patient.

1 point for DJ Snake
No Points for The Lady in Bread

soz Contused ...Sir Thomas Beecham make the Top Forty did he? The _Phil_ a Rock/Pop band? Hmmmm....harrumph and pshaw!

1 point for Etta *Jam*es

DL ...note to file (_must try harder_)


----------



## mikeyB

Mike Berry


----------



## Jonsi

No two bites of the Eagle Eye Mike JAMes is JAMes.

Water isn't a food


----------



## Diabeticliberty

What about Chris deManyburghs?


----------



## mikeyB

Paolo NUTini


----------



## mikeyB

No score for CHINE? Don't you know your cuts of meat?


----------



## mikeyB

Liquorice


----------



## mikeyB

Sherbet


----------



## Andy HB

Jonsi said:


> had you mentioned 3.1428571 of 'em, I'd have given you a bonus point for Cherry π.
> 
> you can have 1 point for your list, but you get nothing for a pair of cherries


3.1428571 isn't pi, I'm afraid. To 10sf it is 3.141592654.

Andy (pedant) HB

p.s. Just realised you specified the 22/7 approximation. As you were!


----------



## Jonsi

mikeyB said:


> No score for CHINE? Don't you know your cuts of meat?


Not a food is it?


----------



## Jonsi

1 point for Paulo
Sherbet isn't a food
I'll let you know about licorice... 

Nice try DL, of course you can have a point and 5 bonus points...

Oh, wait a minute, no you can't have any points because that would just be daft.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Emerson, (F)lake and Palmer
M&M(s)


----------



## Jonsi

Mike... Forgot to give you a point for Mr Berry


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amy Wine(haus)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> Mike... Forgot to give you a point for Mr Berry




You apparently forgot about a hundred thousand of my points but don't you worry I'm not in the slightest bit BITTER


----------



## Diabeticliberty

(S)ham 69


----------



## Alan.tnh

Fine young cannibals  (we shouldn't eat each other)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Stiff Little Fingers
1) Fish Fingers
2) Fingers of fudge
3)chocolate fingers
4)sponge fingers in a great big sherry trifle


----------



## Alan.tnh

Ozzy Osbourne as in the biscuit.


----------



## khskel

Emerson, Lake, Huntley and Palmer


----------



## khskel

KarlHEINZ Stockhauasen.........well I always considered him rock and roll hence my moniker kh


----------



## khskel

Sick on the bus (There will be food in there somewhere)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Wings  (chicken)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Fleetwood Mac  (big mac)


----------



## Jonsi

DL... No points for Sham 69

Only joking, I found you a point in my Pursey.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Buffalo Springfield  (buffalo wings)

This game makes you hungry


----------



## Alan.tnh

Black Sabbath  (black magic chocolates)
I'm Not stopping til I get a point


----------



## Jonsi

Alan.tnh...  I like some of the bands mentioned but the link to food is just too tenuous even for me


----------



## Alan.tnh

Harsh Jonsi very harsh,  I demand a re-count


----------



## Alan.tnh

Bon Jovi  ( as in Bon Bons)

That has to be a point


----------



## Alan.tnh

Ok how un-tenuous is this
CAKE
Now give me a point


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(ostrich)Burgh(er)


----------



## Alan.tnh

If Mr Liberty gets a point for that then .......................................................


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(spam)Burgh(er)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Durian Durian


----------



## Jonsi

OK... I put my hands in my trousers pockets and got eleven so the recount was declared void. I'd give you half a point for Bon Jovi... if I gave half points, which I don't.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(Linda McCartney veggie)Burgh(er)


----------



## Jonsi

DL... Chris de _anything_ Burgh... NO


----------



## Jonsi

Alan.tnh gets a point for cake


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Simon Le Bonbon


----------



## Alan.tnh

YES YES YES  I knew you had it in you Jonsi


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Alan.tnh said:


> Harsh Jonsi very harsh,  I demand a re-count




I kept saying that before but he has got one on him today and refuses to listen to Chris de(Big Mac)Burgh(er) or even anything like it. I should have won this quiz on the strength of Chris deBurgh alone.


----------



## Jonsi

Alan.tnh said:


> YES YES YES  I knew you had it in you Jonsi


I knew you were close to tears and I'd hate to see a grown man cry.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Carly  simple Simon met a PIE man


----------



## Alan.tnh

Diabeticliberty said:


> I kept saying that before but he has got one on him today and refuses to listen to Chris de(Big Mac)Burgh(er) or even anything like it. I should have won this quiz on the strength of Chris deBurgh alone.



I still think Fleetwood Mac should get a point but I'm scared he will take back my one and only point,


----------



## robert@fm

Steeleye SPAM  (Mmmm, spam fritters...)

And how about tracks? The Beatles did four on the white album alone; Honey Pie, Wild Honey Pie (not the same as the above), Glass Onion and Savoy Truffle. They also did A Taste Of Honey, Strawberry Fields Forever and Paperback Raita... erm, on second thoughts that last one probably doesn't count.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The sHAMen


----------



## Jonsi

Ps don't listen to that there Liberty Bodice bloke... Btw, don't you think that care in the community is a good policy. Oh, hello DL...Didn't see you there


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Alan.tnh said:


> I still think Fleetwood Mac should get a point but I'm scared he will take back my one and only point,



He is just making the rules up as he goes along. I have been well and truly robbed today with this.


----------



## Jonsi

robert@fm said:


> Steeleye SPAM  (Mmmm, spam fritters...)
> 
> And how about tracks? The Beatles did four on the white album alone; Honey Pie, Wild Honey Pie (not the same as the above), Glass Onion and Savoy Truffle. They also did A Taste Of Honey, Strawberry Fields Forever and Paperback Raita... erm, on second thoughts that last one probably doesn't count.


Could do that for Silly Games II... Are you going to score it?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The ProclaHAMers


----------



## Alan.tnh

robert@fm said:


> Steeleye SPAM  (Mmmm, spam fritters...)
> 
> And how about tracks? The Beatles did four on the white album alone; Honey Pie, Wild Honey Pie (not the same as the above), Glass Onion and Savoy Truffle. They also did A Taste Of Honey, Strawberry Fields Forever and Paperback Raita... erm, on second thoughts that last one probably doesn't count.


Sorry Robert NO POINTS,  tracks weren't on the list you cant get points when I;ve been in tears for an hour to get one point


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Michael McDonald(s)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Papa Roach


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> The ProclaHAMers


I'd give Chris (Linda McCartney veggie) Burgh(er) a point before that would get one.

Ps following strict Marquees of Queensferry rules of scoring here.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Johnny Cash(ew)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I'd give Chris (Linda McCartney veggie) Burgh(er) a point before that would get one.
> 
> Ps following strict Marquees of Queensferry rules of scoring here.




You are robbing me deaf dumb and blind


----------



## Jonsi

Last time I looked a roach wasn't food. Spliffing!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Dead Or (five) Alive


----------



## Matt Cycle

De*peche *Mode* - *N'est-ce pas?


----------



## robert@fm

Matt Cycle said:


> De*peche *Mode* - *N'est-ce pas?



The Peach Boys.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The (cheese) Grateful Dead


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Ice T


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(Bernard Matthews Turkey Twizzler)Burgh(er)


----------



## Alan.tnh

Jonsi said:


> Last time I looked a roach wasn't food. Spliffing!


If Its a Fish I'll eat it that makes it food in my book


----------



## khskel

The soup dragons
The Dolly Mixtures
The 1910 Fruitgum company


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Dave STEWart


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Amy STEWart


----------



## khskel

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Rod STEWart


----------



## khskel

Hazelnut O'Connor


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Chris de(hazelnut)Burgh(er)


----------



## robert@fm

Atomic Rooster (roosters are chickens, hence are food)


----------



## Annette

@Jonsi , are you sorry you started this yet?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Annette if you look carefully at how the thread has unravelled into a bit of a wild west crazy event I had no part in it. My answers were at first good and serious. Shortly after this a load of crackpots came in and bang went the neighbourhood.  I do jot normally indulge myself in frivolity as well you know by now. I only remained in the thread to try and maintain a level of decorum. It has been a hard slog but sometimes we are forced  as serious diabetics to make sacrifices. I hope you can feel my pain. Mu head really hurts


----------



## Jonsi

Annette said:


> @Jonsi , are you sorry you started this yet?


Like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Jonsi

I'll give a point for Depeche Mode 
roach can have a point
nothing for Crisp De Bleurghh
A point for the Stewarts (you'd have got a bonus if you'd said Al Stewart)
Points for Soup Dragons, nothing for the sweeties. point for *Fruit*gum.
I might give Atomic Rooster a point Tomorrow Night (geddit)


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsi said:


> I'll give a point for Depeche Mode
> roach can have a point
> nothing for Crisp De Bleurghh
> A point for the Stewarts (you'd have got a bonus if you'd said Al Stewart)
> Points for Soup Dragons, nothing for the sweeties. point for *Fruit*gum.
> I might give Atomic Rooster a point Tomorrow Night (geddit)




Hang on a minute.....3 Stewarts at 1 point each equals 3 points in my Carol Vordermann world


----------



## Diabeticliberty

STEWart Copeland equals 4 points


----------



## khskel

Josef K a soviet version of Special K


----------



## khskel

Nothing for the sweeties? I bet there's nowt for Oreo Speedwagon either


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hang on a minute.....3 Stewarts at 1 point each equals 3 points in my Carol Vordermann world


It was the same Stew

Ps Vorderman just has the one 'n' - like you just have the one point


----------



## Jonsi

khskel said:


> Nothing for the sweeties? I bet there's nowt for Oreo Speedwagon either


You bet correctly


----------



## Jonsi

I'm off to bed now... Play nicely


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jonsii with 2 i''s have you never heard of equality, parity and other things ending in ity?


----------



## Annette

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsii with 2 i''s have you never heard of equality, parity and other things ending in ity?


Stupidity?


----------



## robert@fm

More food-themed tracks:

There's a Plaice
Cod Only Knows
One of These Dace
Salmon Chanted Evening
Steppin' Trout


----------



## robert@fm

And jazz musician Thelonious Monk(fish).


----------



## Jonsi

*RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS :*

Gold Medal            = Matt.Cycle
Jt Silver Medal       = MikeyB
Jt Silver Medal       = Diabetic Liberty
Bronze Medal        =  khskel
4th = Alan.tnh
5th = Annette
6th = Robin, robert@fm & stephknits


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I'm not at all bitter but this thing is a complete swizz


----------



## Jonsi

Diabeticliberty said:


> I'm not at all bitter but this thing is a complete swizz



 A complaint has been lodged by the Chilblainian Chef de Mission about one of the silver medal placings. It would appear that the 'athlete' involved has been found to have traces of urine in his steroids!


----------



## Andy HB

Sooooo, where does that leave the medals table then?


----------



## mikeyB

Well it can't be the urine sample I supplied. My dog has never taken steroids.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Jonsi said:


> *RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS : RESULTS :*
> 
> Gold Medal            = Matt.Cycle
> Jt Silver Medal       = MikeyB
> Jt Silver Medal       = Diabetic Liberty
> Bronze Medal        =  khskel
> 4th = Alan.tnh
> 5th = Annette
> 6th = Robin, robert@fm & stephknits



Well, what can I say?  Not much really but it passed an afternoon at work.


----------

